# Desi Entertainment > Bollywood Unlimited >  Katrina - The Top Celeb Searched on Mobile

## shahzaibpki

Katrina - The Top Celeb Searched on Mobile






> Katrina Kaif has gone ahead to beat all of her contemporaries and is officially the 
> 
> most searched Bollywood star on smart mobile phones. The Indian mobile company who conducted 
> 
> the survey went on to conclude, "It is amazing to see that Katrina Kaif is ruling the charts 
> 
> with a major pie, presumably implying that Katrinas popularity is mounting for both 
> 
> national and international audiences." Kaif has beaten Shah Rukh Khan, Salman Khan, Kareena 
> ...

----------

